# the thread were to vent and get things of your chest



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought i,d start this thread just to vent out any little thing thats annoying us all, i will start, it may seem small but this really annoys me.

So i was watching MKR i havent had much to do with the TV here in Ausie as i never really got into the programmes but this took me by the hand and i started watching it, now the thing that annoys me so much is why do you guys in Ausie have so many bloody advertisements between programmes or movies, jeez i counted the whole programme was 58 mins but it took 1 hour 30 minuets to air the programme, i couldnt believe that every 10 mins of a programme here and you have an abundance of adverts why? i understand the need for money from advertisements but c,mon 15 adverts between each programme. Now this really annoys me.

Also when your on the internet here why so many advertisement especially on youtube its not as if this is america and were getting the in ternet free and they receive large amounts of money from adverts because were not, why so many adverts here in Ausie, Maybe some one can give me a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I can give you info on YouTube. The site is owned by google, google has a large sales force in Sydney selling these ads to Australian companies for a large cut (about $89 for every thousand ads played). 

Last year google made about $1billion in advertisement revenue from Australia. I think they are doing the same. YouTube ads a recent introduction and rolled internationally in all big markets. Meaning you would probably see the in UK (probably not Malta, too small of a market). 

I'm annoyed about MKR as well. But it's prime time and advertisers here are very picky about when they advertise. Plus there are only 4 proper channels so not that much competition. Still annoying. 

The MOST annoying us that cable TV (Foxtel) has ads !! Same long, frequent annoying ads

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

it's the NBA playoffs and there's no mention of it on TV. One used to air 2 games a week of NBA games. Now, 0.... (actually for a few years now).

One of the biggest sporting events in the world and Australia won't broadcast it. I know most asian countries will.

NBN please come sooner....


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Now that the internet ball is rolling it will eventually take over from traditional TV and put major pressure on Satellite TV companies. Competition is always good for the consumer  Roll on the NBN!


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

The internet is crap in regional Australia. And it loves to cut out at the exact same place in the sentence every time... so after asking my partner to repeat himself 4 times, I am still missing the crucial parts of the sentence.

It also loves to cut out for long periods, and then give us just enough time to get, "Can you hear me know?" "Yes, finally" out of the way before cutting back out for another minute.

Whew... good to get that off my chest


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Jmcd16,

Sounds like that rant has done you some good 

Mark


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Applied on immi.gov. au on 5th April online and IT problems occurred at the time. It's now April 30 and there's no status update on my application.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> The internet is crap in regional Australia. And it loves to cut out at the exact same place in the sentence every time... so after asking my partner to repeat himself 4 times, I am still missing the crucial parts of the sentence.
> 
> It also loves to cut out for long periods, and then give us just enough time to get, "Can you hear me know?" "Yes, finally" out of the way before cutting back out for another minute.
> 
> Whew... good to get that off my chest


Lol internet is a little slow i must agree lol.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

The list is long...

The Internet speed and quality
The cost... Of everything
The tiny size of everything from a latte to a clothes dryer
The hotdogs/sausages
Shipping costs
Customer service is atrocious
Both houses we've lived in have been poorly built, with huge gaps in windows and doors, no real heating or air conditioning, the hardwood floor sitting right on floor joists, etc.
How long it takes to get anything done, from medical to dental to auto repairs. 
Toll roads
Booze! So expensive, except for wine. 


Yes, I'm a whiny American.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yeah... how about the impossibility of getting a steak cooked the way you want it? When I say RARE, I do not mean black, tough, and crispy. 


But hey, they got something right with the meatpies and the iced coffee made with real ice cream


----------

